# door casing question



## Ashley Drew (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member, first post. I'm planning on replacing all my baseboard and casings. I'm thinking of going craftsman style pretty much exactly as shown in this youtube video with perhaps 3 1/2 inch casings. Plinth blocks at the bottom and maybe 6 or 7 inch baseboards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pke_Ct4qGFc&list=TL1Q8e-GZbXuUpEktv-edy_gew4xQCG_cu

A lot of the doors in my place are scrunched up close to adjacent walls which does not leave room for a full 3 1/2 inch casing. The fellow that made the video already answered my question about what to do in that case. He says to just rip them to fit the available space and they will still look just fine. As shown in the picture I took, I have one area where there are two doors very close to each other. 

I'm wondering how to handle this. The total space to the corner is only just 3 1/2 inches. The casings would butt into each other and there would be no small strip of wall left in between. I'm thinking this would not look good. Is there a good solution to this, perhaps some kind of extra trim pieces that would make it look okay?

Thanks for any help. I know the devil is in the details so I'm trying to get everything figured out before I start.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

If you have to do it that way with wide casing and small corner,miter the casing so you have the same amount and same profile left at the adjoining corner.


----------



## mike9 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the same style trim and I butted the case together and at the top I mitered the profile pieces . I will try to post a pic of the one I just finished.


----------



## Ashley Drew (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, I'm thinking that is what I will end up doing also. So it will be as if the casing and head casing turns the corner and continues with the other door? A picture would be great.


----------



## ronbergley (May 19, 2014)

Yes Ashley that is what Mike is saying. No other way to really do it.

Ron
www.qualitycustominteriors.com


----------

